# [SOLVED] Fatal Exception 0D - Cannot startup at all



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

Not sure what the user did to this computer, but it is running Win98. He says that he was trying to open some sort of Excel file (MS Office 2000 SR-1 Pro) and it told him he needed some sort of update from the CD. After it installed the update from the CD, it took him to Windows Update webpage, he chose some suggested updates (no idea which ones) and started to download. In the middle of download/install, BSOD and we have been unrecoverable since.

I have tried starting up in safe mode, still get fatal exception OD. Tried step by step and using the following answers (per MS website):
Prompt Your response
---------------------------------------------------------------
Load DoubleSpace Driver? Yes
Process the system registry Yes
Create a startup log file (BOOTLOG.TXT) Yes
Process your startup device drivers (CONFIG.SYS) No
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS Yes
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS  Yes
DEVICEHIGH=C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS Yes
Process your startup command file (AUTOEXEC.BAT) No
Load the Windows graphical user interface Yes
Load all Windows drivers? Yes

Answered NO to all of the following:
Static .vxd file Provides support for
----------------------------------------------
Vnetsup.vxd Microsoft Networking
Ndis.vxd Microsoft Networking
Ndis2sup.vxd Microsoft Networking
Javasup.vxd Microsoft Java
Vrtwd.386 Clock
Vfixd.vxd Video Phone helper
Vnetbios.vxd Microsoft Networking
Vserver.vxd Microsoft Networking
Vredir.vxd Microsoft Networking
Dfs.vxd Microsoft Networking
Ndiswan.vxd Microsoft Networking
Msmouse.vxd Microsoft Mouse

After the msmouse.vxd question (no matter what combination of answers, tried several different ones) it always goes to a black screen and freezes. 

Any ideas? Not really looking for a reinstall windows answer...


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

I would try a scanreg /restore. On boot, hold down the ctrl key. Pick command prompt only. At the C:> prompt, type in scanreg /restore. Note the space after g.
Pick a date prior to the problem. Don't pick the oldest, as it will not restore.


Debe


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

already tried that. problem just happen 1.5 hrs ago, backed up today's registry, then restored one from 1/31/03, same problem occurred.

Anyone know what this address refers to? 0147:00007E59, it seems to be consistently the exact same address.

Could he have by chance burned up his RAM chip? Should I try replacing that?


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

Okay, already went ahead tried a different RAM chip, still the exact same error with the exact same address. Why do these things always break in the last hour on the last day of the pay period right when I'm going into overtime? This stinks...


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry to keep posting, but want to update the forum on attempts to fix. Tried disabling L2 or external cache, same error, same address.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

What's the video card? Have you tried updating the ESCD (reset configuration data) from the bios?
Run scandisk c: from DOS (Command Prompt only = probably option 5 on the boot menu)
Boot DOS and have a look in the windows dir. If you find a wininit.ini file try renaming it to wininit.imm or something.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Could be just a coincidence, but try reseating the drive cables while you're at it. And it won't hurt to remove any peripheral cards such as Network and Sound to simplify things.

You can also try answering 'no' to this and see if you get any further (actually somewhat similar to safe mode):

Load all Windows drivers?


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

I actually did try saying to no to load all windows drivers, no luck. Let me try the renaming wininit.ini and resetting drive cables. Sound is onboard, not sure what type of video card, I think I have an extra I could try swapping it with.

Debbie

MUCHO THANKIES!


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

IMM: Replaced the video card, same problem. Reset BIOS two different ways ( Load Optimal / Load Best Performance), same problem. Ran scandisk (actually, it automatically runs scandisk everytime I attempt to boot to Safe Mode) no errors found. There is no wininit.ini file that I can see.

Rog: Reset the drive cables, removed NIC, disabled sound, serial ports and everything else onboard from BIOS, no change.

Is there any way to figure out what the address 0147:00007E59 refers to?


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

config.sys has:

rem devicehigh=c:\sample.sys /D:APEX0000

What is that and should it be un-remarked? I cannot find any reference to the /D switch....

Debbie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you post the exact error message?


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

A fatal exception 0D has occurred at 0147:00007E59. The current application will be terminated.
*Press any key to terminate the current application.
*Press CTRL+ALT+DEL again to restart your computer. You will lose any unsaved information in all applications.

Press any key to continue.

I think I'm ready to go have a beer and let the user take a hammer to it....

Hehe


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there anything externally connected? If so, disconnect......even the mouse.


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

Reboot with only keyboard and monitor attached? Or disconnect those too?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

oops...sorry.....got excited about the beer and hammer 

You'll need the keyboard, otherwise it's going to error out.....and the monitor of course, to see what's going on.........


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

no luck


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

wonder what would happen if I use Norton Ghost to copy the hard drive to another computer... Think I woud still have the same problem?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

May work, if it's a hardware problem......you'll run into hardware recognizing issues on the other computer if it isn't pretty much the same setup. Nothing that can't be overcome, but you'd need the hardware installation cd to make it happy.


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll try it and see what happens. Unfortunately, this still will not tell me what the problem is....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The type of exception you are getting (0D) is one that would usually be seen with software corruption, such as an antivirus program. Unfortunately there is no way to know exactly what the address is pointing to.

The fact that you cannot even boot in Safe Mode suggests the corruption is likely with core Windows files, perhaps Explorer. You are probably going to end up doing a reinstall, but if you really want to experiment, just for the hell of it if nothing else, you can try to boot a different Windows shell program. The way to do this is to start to the command prompt. At the c:> prompt enter each bold line:

*cd windows
edit system.ini*

>> Now you will see the DOS editor open with system.ini. Use your arrow keys to scroll and look for the line:

shell=explorer.exe

>> change it to *shell=winfile.exe*

>> press *alt+F* to open the Editor's File Save and Exit menu. Save the file, close the Editor and do a ctrl-alt-del to reboot.

If you reboot sucessfully to Winfile (a Windows 3.1 environment), then you know the problem is with Windows Explorer itself. A reinstall would be your best bet, although it is possible to extract Explorer itself. From the Winfile> run line you can run *sfc* the System File Checker and extract it.

Before closing down Windows from Winfile, run *system.ini* so that it opens in Notepad. You can then re-edit the shell line.

A Window reinstall will remove all the installed updates though, so you would have to begin all over there. You may also have to update IE again.


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

No cigar, winfile.exe doesn't load either.

I'm going to start copying files over to a newly installed system after lunch. I'll glady try anymore ideas anyone comes up with.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you tried a normal start but with the option to create a bootlog? And have you then looked at the bootlog to see the last driver mentioned and how far you get in the boot sequence? Is it a success or a failure? 

I wonder if there's corruption  in the vmm32.vxd 



You might try putting a fresh copy of that file if it is a vmm32.vxd file into the Windows\system\vmm Folder. 

See if Windows loads.


It would be interesting to see how far you do get in the boot before the trouble starts.


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

i haven't actually looked at the bootlog yet, however, when I tried Microsoft's suggestion (step by step confirmation) it made me answer no to all the vxd files.

I will check bootlog and tell you what i find


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

Okay, I don't know what the heck I'm looking at! Mostly all I see is SUCCESS and nothing that says failure.... It's over 600 lines, so attaching file. The last line says starting KERNEL. That sounds bad.... but maybe it isn't?!


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

[000C1334] INITCOMPLETE = SDVXD 
[000C1334] INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD

This is the only FAIL or ERROR I can see. According to Microsoft, this is normal behavior...?

Is the bootlog supposed to end with Initializing KERNEL or is that maybe where my problem is?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

This is normal. 
000C1334] INITCOMPLETE = SDVXD 
[000C1334] INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD

Her'es the rest of my bootlog from 98 SE. The part after Initializing Kernel:
I am not sure what you can do about it. 
LoadStart = system.drv
LoadSuccess = system.drv
LoadStart = keyboard.drv
LoadSuccess = keyboard.drv
LoadStart = mouse.drv
LoadSuccess = mouse.drv
LoadStart = nvdisp.drv
LoadStart = DIBENG.DLL
LoadSuccess = DIBENG.DLL
LoadSuccess = nvdisp.drv
LoadStart = mmsound.drv
LoadSuccess = mmsound.drv
LoadStart = comm.drv
LoadSuccess = comm.drv
LoadStart = gdi.exe
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadStart = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\vgasys.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\vgasys.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\vgafix.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\vgafix.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\vgaoem.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\vgaoem.fon
LoadSuccess = gdi.exe
LoadStart = user.exe
LoadStart = DDEML.DLL
LoadSuccess = DDEML.DLL
LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadStart = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = USER.EXE
LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL
LoadStart = COOL.DLL
LoadSuccess = COOL.DLL
Init = KEYBOARD
InitDone = KEYBOARD
Init = Mouse
Status = Mouse driver installed
InitDone = Mouse
Init = 
LoadStart = DISPLAY.drv
LoadSuccess = DISPLAY.drv
LoadStart = NVARCH16.DLL
LoadSuccess = NVARCH16.DLL
LoadStart = NVMODE.DLL
LoadSuccess = NVMODE.DLL
InitDone = DISPLAY
Init = Display Resources
InitDone = Display Resources
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\serife.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\serife.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\sserife.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\sserife.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\coure.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\coure.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\symbole.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\symbole.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\smalle.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\smalle.fon
LoadStart = c:\windows\fonts\phonetic.fon
LoadSuccess = c:\windows\fonts\phonetic.fon
LoadSuccess = user.exe
LoadStart = MSGSRV32.EXE
LoadSuccess = MSGSRV32.EXE
Init = Final USER
InitDone = Final USER
Init = Installable Drivers
InitDone = Installable Drivers
Init = TSRQuery
InitDone = TSRQuery
[000F1591] Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
[000F1592] Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
[000F1AA7] Enumerating TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
[000F1AA8] Enumerated TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
[000F1AA8] Starting Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0002)
[000F1AA8] Started Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0002)
[000F1AB6] Enumerating Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0002)
[000F1AB6] Enumerated Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0002)
[000F1AB6] Loading PNP drivers of Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AB6] Starting Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AB6] Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AC3] Starting Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AC3] Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AD2] Loaded PNP drivers of Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AD2] Enumerating Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
[000F1AD2] Enumerated Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0002)
Terminate = User
Terminate = Query Drivers
EndTerminate = Query Drivers
Terminate = Unload Network
EndTerminate = Unload Network
Terminate = Reset Display
EndTerminate = Reset Display
EndTerminate = User
Terminate = KERNEL
Terminate = RIT
EndTerminate = RIT
Terminate = Win32
EndTerminate = Win32
EndTerminate = KERNEL


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

WOOHOO! Something different happened!

I noticed the previous bootlog.txt was from noon today, that's relatively old for how many times I've attempted to boot. So I went through step by step confirmation and answered yes to everything. After the normal BSOD with the exact same error and message I started pounding the keyboadr (well really, the enter key) and then I hit CTRL+ALT+DEL just once and I got a different error:
An exception 0D has occurred at 0028:FF015E7A in Vx D ks(05) + 00001E1A. This is called from 0028:C007F614 in VxD VKD(01) + 000001D0. It may be possible to continue normally.

Okay, so it didn't do anything else after I hit more keys (more like pounded them), but I did get a brand NEW copy of bootlog.txt. Here it is, some suspicious lines in there.....

[000F5149] Loading Vxd = ndis2sup.vxd
[000F5149] LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd

Also, still not getting past Initializing Kernel and that sounds bad to me....


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Those are normal too. The problem is the Kernel. And I think you are going to have to reinstall. You might try an overinstall if you are desperate to try and save files on the drive. If you have upgraded IE first rename C:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll

to iemigrat.old to avoid a Mix and match IE fileset problem whjich can make Windows unbootable. 

I am not sure it will help. Youmay end up formatting and starting fresh. 

Good luck. I'll keep looking, but so far, I have found nothing helpful.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have a look at my bootlog after the Initializing kernel line. Make a list of the drivers and look to see if you have them in Windows\system.


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, those all seem to be in there.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

And you have kernel32.dll ?

Even though you do have those files, they may be corrupt. You could try replacing them with fresh copies. But at a certain point, is it worth the time? 

The final leg of the boot is not starting. 

I don't know what else to try other than the overinstall and /or format and reinstall.

I hope you don't have a serious Hardware Failure. 


Did you do a thorough scandisk?


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah I have kernel32.dll. In fact, I renamed it to kernel32.old, copied kernel32.dll from another computer and tried booting that way. I got a different error and the new bootlog went past initializing kernel. It got through loading gdi.exe and then the log ends.

I'm looking through the files on the drive now (I have a fresh host computer ready to copy over documents etc and the messed HDD as a slave) and it looks like something failed during a windows update yesterday. Is there a way to uninstall the windows update from a slave drive?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't think so. You wold have to know what changes were made and use Dos commands to remove files.

If the Kernel32.dll helped. Then look at the end point again.

Replace another file. See if it goes a bit further.
Try starting by replacing gdi.exe

Replace the last file mentioned before the log ends.


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

Okay, I've spent entire day on this, and finally have most files copied to a freshly installed PC so the user can get back to work tomorrow.

Will try replacing gdi.exe (although, does that may things messy?) on another day.

Problem not really solved, just put on a lower priority.

Thanks to all who offerred support. Anyone experiencing this problem, feel free to post or email me.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Fixing a problem can take longer than starting over. It's exhausting. I hope you do continue though. This is interesting and if you do have a file corruption problem and continue to replace files, you may get into Windows. We would all learn something about troubleshooting Windows. 
Good luck. I look forward to hearing more if you do continue.

Mo


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, that's why I want to continue eventually, not just for myself. I know how frustrating it can be to search thread after thread that relates to your problem and never find one with a solution.

Plus, wouldn't it be great to send the thread to Microsoft and say, "Hey, this sucks! FIX IT!"

 HEE HEE


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you ran scandisk, how did you do it?

It should be run as a surface scan from the DOS prompt, eg:

scandisk /surface /all

(the /all switch is not needed unless there is more than one drive)


----------



## daizee97 (Jan 27, 2003)

EUREKA! I HAVE FOUND IT!

Well, rather, I've fixed it. After said computer had it's hard drive ripped out, a new one with a fresh install of Win98SE and all the files copied over, I had the problem AGAIN on my own computer!

Turns out it was a program that actually messed everything up, but because it messed with the windows files. Desktop LabelsPro (made for Win95, I should'a known better) had been installed on the user's computer a few days before the problem happened. But the problem didn't show up until he tried rebooting (which happened to be during a Windows Update!). I installed the software on Friday and shut down that night, when I tried to boot up this morning, same problem, different 32 bit address, but I knew it was the same thing. So I pulled out the installation cd and it has a TECH directory that has these files in it:
ADVAPI32.DLL
COMCTL32.DLL
COMDLG32.DLL
DTL_HO~1.DLL (reading for DOS...)
GDI32.DLL
KERNEL32.DLL
LEAD50N.DLL
OLE32.DLL
OLEAUT32.DLL
OLEDLG.DLL
SHELL32.DLL
USER32.DLL
WINSPOOL.DRV
The dates of these files were from 1995 and 1997. When I searched my c:\windows\system folder, I found some of them in there with the same dates from the CD. When I searched a computer with a fresh install of Win98SE, the dates were from 1999-2000. So I copied the following files from the good install of Win98SE on to floppies (requires 4):
ADVAPI32.DLL
COMCTL32.DLL
COMDLG32.DLL
GDI32.DLL
KERNEL32.DLL
OLE32.DLL
OLEAUT32.DLL
OLEDLG.DLL
USER32.DLL
SHELL32.DLL
From there (in DOS) I went to my c:\windows\system folder and renamed all files (at prompt entered rename gdi32.dll gdi32.old) and then went to a:\ and copied over files (at prompt enter copy gdi32.dll c:\windows\system\gdi32.dll). After I copied over all the files, it rebooted fine. Then very next step was to uninstall this horrible program! And then rebooted again (and again just be sure I wasn't dreaming). 

The confusing part was that the user has Windows98 at home and Desktop LabelsPro works fine on his machine. But he is using first edition and we are using Second edition. He also mentioned that he had tried to install it on WinXP and it did not work. So I figure that something major changed in one of the files shown above between Win98 and Win98SE, making this software incompatible with the second edition (or anything after that). I guess that's what we get for installing software that we only paid $5. Turns out that the company was bought out by some game company and no longer even makes label software (thank goodness).

If you need these files and do not have access to a computer that is successfully running Windows98SE, feel free to email me, I have saved the floppies that I used to restore my PC.

Thanks again to everyone who helped out!

Today's Lesson: YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!


----------



## Snoo (Mar 14, 2003)

I had exactly the same symptons..
PC Boots.. step through BSOD just after you say yes or no to the mouse.vxd loading...

Edit the system.ini file and check the following:

system.drv=system.drv

it was system.drv=atmsomething.drv

Worked for me!


----------

